# Fly Rod Recommendations



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

In the market for a 5wt or 6wt fly rod to fish the Guadalupe. Any recommendations on rod brands would be appreciated. Looking to spend around $250 to $300.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

For the price, it's hard to beat TFO. St Croix is a good choice too. My first rod was a St Croix combo that I still use on occasion.

http://www.basspro.com/Brand-St-Cro...-Weight-5/_/N-1z0xcvjZ1z0xdm3Z1z11d77Z1z0xehg

Best advice it to pick out several in your price range and try casting them to feel what is comfortable for you. Everyone has a different stroke and what works for me may not be best for you.


----------



## Upright (Apr 2, 2012)

TFO is pretty good rod in that range. Try several models out, BVK, Finesse, Professional, Signature.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Check out the Ross rods - smooth casting at a good price. I have their 6 and 8 wt FlyStiks for stripers, whites and blacks and like them. I cast their all around 6' model and thought it was smooth and loaded nicely.

If you are around Austin, Chris at Living Waters in Round Rock carries them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The TFO 5wt is a great rod at a great price.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Coconut Groves said:


> If you are around Austin, Chris at Living Waters in Round Rock carries them.


I met Chris the last time I was up in Austin. They are really good folks at that shop!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I was at Living Waters and Sportsmans Finest yesterday while in the area on business. 

IMHO the folks at Sportsmans Finest are friendlier, will listen to you (rather than do all the talking/bragging), far far better inventory, just plain easy to work with. 

Living Waters has a very limited rod selection. Lots of opinions, will try to push you to their inventory rather than what you want/need.

Sportsmans finest had 6 seperate rods (3 brands) in 7wt that I was looking for to round out my salt water efforts (I currently have 2-6s, 2-8's and 2-9's, just like any good saltwater fly kook). There are days when the 6 is too light and when the 8 is too heavy. 

They were quite patient with me and did not smother me with opinions or direct my choice. I decided on the TFO 7wt 9' BVK though the Couser was a close second. They ended up with my $$ and my recommendation.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting, Pete. My experience with them was very pleasant. No pressure at all. Haven't been to Sportsman's.

If you're in Houston, Bob Logan, who works Saturdays at BPS Katy would be a good guy to talk with. Jerrod at FTU Katy Freeway was excellent too, but I heard he left the store recently.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

SaltwaterJunkie said:


> In the market for a 5wt or 6wt fly rod to fish the Guadalupe. Any recommendations on rod brands would be appreciated. Looking to spend around $250 to $300.


I'm getting ready to start building this 5wt and it's in your price range if interested.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

I appreciate all the responses. I am going to FTU to checkout the TFO rods.


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

I may be too late on this post. But, I bought a 6 wt TFO Axiom last November. Its a very fast rod and it took me a few outtings to get use to it. But, now I love it.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you don't find something that you like I have a really nice 6wt outfit listed below in your price range. Let me know if you would like to demo it.Q


----------

